# Nail art I have recently done...on myself!



## MzEmo (Oct 25, 2008)

Recently i have gotten more and more into nails almost passed the point where i TOTALLY forget about makeup!! JUST KIDDING! Well Nail art is expensive and im pretty much poor right now so i thought i would buy a few nail brushes and such to do my own. Hope you guys like it. Feel free to give me any suggestions or anything.






Repainted my acrylics




First time trying my new nail brush from sallys




eeew. looks messy




gross nails












This one is not so much nail art. I call this my "couture" or Mod nails. LOL


----------



## exotica45 (Oct 25, 2008)

chicaaa! you are so good!! please teach me how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna get into DIY nails too!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 25, 2008)

I love it!!! you did a awesome job!!! I want tiger print on my tips!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are cute!

I love the animal print ones.


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

AMAZING work!!


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 25, 2008)

So cute!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

creative! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nail art! good job!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Dizzam! Meet me at KFC and do my nails someday shiiiit


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow - these look really good.  I always admire people that can do nail art - it's so intricate.  

Beautiful!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Dizzam! Meet me at KFC and do my nails someday shiiiit_

 
LMAO why dont we just go to each others houses. Dont u think KFC is a weird place to be? haha


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 25, 2008)

love your zebra nails!! those all look awesome


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 25, 2008)

These are hot! I love the first zebra ones especially.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

You did a great job on all of these!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Oct 25, 2008)

These are lovely I love nail art too you should try leopard print i did that and got tons of compliments, your designs have inspired me


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_These are lovely I love nail art too you should try leopard print i did that and got tons of compliments, your designs have inspired me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used to do leopard print all the time. My friend even tries to come over and get them done by me. LOL but ive grown tired of it for now


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 26, 2008)

I really really really love the first ones..
My ATV is getting painted like that. Im not even kiddin! Hot pink and black zebra stripes with a glitter coat. When its done, come to Texas, and do my nails. I will platinum your hair and then take ya for a ride on the wheeler.


----------



## bby112 (Oct 27, 2008)

frls LOVE EM!  see you after class and you can do MY nails. LMAO


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, great job!!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 28, 2008)

dammnnn!!! that's freakin tight! u got talent girl!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 28, 2008)

very niiice!


----------



## 2nigurl (Oct 28, 2008)

damn thats soooo nice!


----------



## Jennifer*** (Oct 31, 2008)

wow, your nails are gorgeous!  I melted a bit just looking at the black and white tips you did.  I would pay a bloody fortune to have nails like that....*if I were rich*


----------



## florabundance (Oct 31, 2008)

woah, thats amazing. i can barely manage painting mine one colour lol. super duper stuff.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

I LOVE the coral colored nails with the black and silver stripes...what is that color????


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish I had your skills!


----------



## Dreama (Nov 3, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 3, 2008)

i really like the first one, but they're all soo nice!


----------



## mskatee (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - good nail art! I know what you mean, nail polish can be very addictive.


----------



## user46 (Nov 11, 2008)

what is the brush that you got from sally's?


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_what is the brush that you got from sally's?_

 
I bought this striping nail brush.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Sable-Str...efault,pd.html
I would rec that you look at art stores for this type of brush though. Usually art brushes are way cheaper but make sure it is real hair.


----------

